# Raf driffield may 2011



## urban phantom (May 6, 2011)

Hi all after viewing a another good report on this location by doobo we just had to go and see it. Hope no body minds me reporting this one again il try and use diffrent photos .I did this one as always with my wife aka {queenie] a none member and are exploring dog mac .Anyway here is some history for anyone who doesnt no this location

Raf Driffield started life as an aerodrome in 1918 with wooden and brick buildings but it was called Eastburn Aerodrome. Three squadrons trained at the aerodrome but after the First World War these units were disbanded and the aerodrome was abandoned.

It was in the 1930's that the aerodrome's fortunes changed. As the newly formed Royal Air Force was expanding, new bases were needed. The old Aerodrome was selected for reuse and expansion. Construction started in 1935 and was finished mid 1936. Five large hangers were build with supporting buildings and a watch tower. Barracks were built behind the hangers. A grass runway was cut and ran towards the North West. The site became Raf Driffield and home to a number of bomber squadrons. Constant training proved that the base was ready for the Second World War.

The beginning of Second World War saw a lot of activity on the base. Propaganda leaflets were dropped behind enemy lines constantly. One mission in 1940, Six Million leaflets were dropped over Warsaw. Bombing raids were carried out as well as the leaflet campaign. A German bombing raid on the base in August 1940 left 14 people dead, after the 50 Junkers Ju88 aircraft dropped 169 bombs. They also destroyed 12 aircraft, all 5 hangers and extensive damage to the other buildings around the site. Repairs to the air base took about eight months.

Once the repairs were complete, Raf Driffield was given a new role in the war, Spitfires and Hurricane fighter aircraft replaced the bombers, once No 13 Fighter Command took control. They patrolled the coast line. Bomber Command returned with Wellington Bombers mid 1941 and resumed bombing raids on German positions. The Air Base was closed in 1943 as concrete runways were constructed and then resumed operations in June 1944 with heavier bombers, in time for operations to support the Allied invasion. 

After the war, Raf Driffield was set up as a training base, first using aircraft from the war and then became the first training facility for the new breed of men and machines as the jet replaced conventional aircraft. The base reverted back to a fighter station in 1955. In 1958 Raf Driffield was selected to be used as a nuclear deterrent and was equipped with three Douglas Thor missiles, each with a range of 1,750 miles and capable of reaching Moscow. The missiles at Driffield were never used and the system was dismantled in 1963.

In 1977 Raf Driffield was taken over by the army and renamed Alamein Barracks.cBy the early 1980s, the runways were removed and the hardcore used in the construction of the Driffield bypass. The control tower and air-raid shelters were demolished, while the hangars that protected aircraft for many years were converted to protect Government surplus grain from the elements. The army used Raf Driffield as a driver training centre until they moved to a new site. The Raf regained Driffield but then called it Raf Staxton Wold - Driffield site. This did not last long as in 1996 the Raf closed the base ending 60 years of service.

The hangers have now been converted to factory units and a small medical facility exists on the site. The remaining buildings are abandoned and derelict with an unknown future. 
now for some pictures




raf driffield by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf driffield  by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf driffield  by urban phantom, on Flcker




 raf driffield  by urban phantom, on Flickr




 raf driffield  by urban phantom, on Flickr
*BOOM




 raf driffield by urban phantom, on Flickr




 raf driffield by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf driffield by urban phantom, on Flickr
I carnt belive i forgot my tortch 




 raf driffield  by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf driffield  by urban phantom, on Flickr




 raf driffield  by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf driffield  by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf driffield  by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf driffield by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf driffield by urban phantom, on Flickr

I will return to view to sellar thanks for looking urban phantom . any comments welcome*


----------



## jindivik (May 6, 2011)

some nice images there chap well done


----------



## urban phantom (May 6, 2011)

Thanks mate im going back for some cellar shots next time ive never seen any on a report


----------



## Snips86x (May 6, 2011)

Very nice fine. I love the shot of the spent charge. Wish I could find some like that, I love old weaponry


----------



## TK421 (May 6, 2011)

Nice one mate, I love this site


----------



## dobbo79 (May 6, 2011)

*coughs).....doobo???
Lol will let you off - Credit goes to TK421 for introducing me to this brilliant site - id seen so many pics on it, when we actually visited it was like i had been there..it really is a wonderful site...and TK knew i was mesmorized by the housing area....i could have moved in lol

Great pics and great to see the place in Sunshine...
Glad you had a great day


----------



## urban phantom (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for all your coments sorry to tk421 i loved all your reports driffield is a good mix of finds and urban decay its a great location still lots to see has any one been in the cellars


----------



## urban phantom (May 7, 2011)

Im sorry dobbo ive just found out wot ive done i carnt spell


----------



## TK421 (May 7, 2011)

Nee worries Urban Phantom, it takes a lot to offend me, Dobbo has tried hard enough

Glad you liked the site, it is my favorite explore so far.


----------



## dobbo79 (May 7, 2011)

TK421 said:


> Nee worries Urban Phantom, it takes a lot to offend me, Dobbo has tried hard enough
> 
> Glad you liked the site, it is my favorite explore so far.




pffffftttt lol 
I didnt even try lol...
Take no notice UP - im an angel


----------

